# Bearings



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have two reels that need bearing replacement. 

A Shimano Curado 200BSF and a Shimano Calcutta 200GTB. 

I want to buy excellent quality bearings (with zero or almost zero drag). 

Can anyone tell me what bearings I need to get and where to buy them?

The existing bearings are to the point that they are begining to drag in both reels. They don't cast as far as they used to and they are getting worse. :hairout:

I'm thinking about going with Boca Bearings, but there are several classes of bearings, kinda confusing. 

Anyone?

Tommy


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

tmejia59 said:


> I have two reels that need bearing replacement.
> 
> A Shimano Curado 200BSF and a Shimano Calcutta 200GTB.
> 
> ...


I put a set of the Boca Abet 7's (the ones with the orange seal) in an older Calcutta 250 to give them a try. All I can say is wow! They were definitely worth every penny of the $30 they cost.

That reel now outcasts my much more expensive Calais's and Calcutta TE DC's. Needless to say, the bearings in my other reels aren't worn out, but I'm still going to replace them with these Bocas.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

X2 on the Boca's. I use the ABEC 5, Lightning bearings by Boca. www.bocabearings.com


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

DGAustin said:


> X2 on the Boca's. I use the ABEC 5, Lightning bearings by Boca. www.bocabearings.com


 DG and GR8Outdoorsman...thanks so much for the reply. I will order the bearings.

Tight Lines,
Tommy


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

DGAustin said:


> X2 on the Boca's. I use the ABEC 5, Lightning bearings by Boca. www.bocabearings.com


I wonder if there's any noticeable difference in the ABEC 5 and the ABEC 7?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> I wonder if there's any noticeable difference in the ABEC 5 and the ABEC 7?


Some say yes, some say no. I have some in my croaker reel (Ch101A) and can't tell much difference than my surf setup (Cu101B and Cu201BSF).


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

This 4 pack is what you need to do both of the reels. Well worth it!

http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing...ceramic-lightning-abec-5/3x10x4/fbk103cyzz5ld


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

colbyntx said:


> This 4 pack is what you need to do both of the reels. Well worth it!
> 
> http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing...ceramic-lightning-abec-5/3x10x4/fbk103cyzz5ld


Colbyntx:

Thanks for the info. I will order them today.

I appreciate the response.

Tight lines to all,

Tommy


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

tmejia59 said:


> Colbyntx:
> 
> Thanks for the info. I will order them today.
> 
> ...


5's will work fine while 7's will be better IMO (or at least I can tell a difference when I tune two identical reels and put 5's in one and 7's in the other). Now if you want some nicer ones you can get the UDL, which require NO LUBE and are SWEET!!! If you want even better but dont mind the noise there are some 5's in the full ceramic. It all depends how deep your pockets are. I have tried almost every bearing Boca has to be able to explain to my customers my experience of them instead of reading out of a brochure. Shoot me a PM or text me if you have any questions regarding the different types coinciding with performance.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You very well may need bearings, or at least may see an improvement. But to just clean out your existing bearings in acetone would probably work wonders. I use a glass shot glass - jigger to wash mine. Also, it is amazing how much oil slows them down; so don't use too heavy of oil or too much oil. 

Just to experiment around, clean an old bearing and then spin it on the point of a pencil. Next, add just a drop of oil and spin again. See how much difference? If you accidently over lube, a wash in acetone will let you start over.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

george.maness86 said:


> 5's will work fine while 7's will be better IMO (or at least I can tell a difference when I tune two identical reels and put 5's in one and 7's in the other). Now if you want some nicer ones you can get the UDL, which require NO LUBE and are SWEET!!! If you want even better but dont mind the noise there are some 5's in the full ceramic. It all depends how deep your pockets are. I have tried almost every bearing Boca has to be able to explain to my customers my experience of them instead of reading out of a brochure. Shoot me a PM or text me if you have any questions regarding the different types coinciding with performance.


Now there is the difference between a pro ... you... and a hobbyist like me. I was not familiar with the UDL's until you wrote this. I knew I liked dry bearings for the way they spin. It looks like I may have to try some of your suggestion.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Now there is the difference between a pro ... you... and a hobbyist like me. I was not familiar with the UDL's until you wrote this. I knew I liked dry bearings for the way they spin. It looks like I may have to try some of your suggestion.


Give Larry Aubain a call @(800) 332-3256 and he can hook you up. They really are nice but around double the price of the 7 hybrids. I have a pair in a CH100B and love them. They are just an ABEC 7 hybrid chemically treated to apply the UDL. The UDL being a chemical treatment will make the bearings black and will not wash or scratch off. Trust me I always put them to the test when Larry tells me something I will put them through the ringer to see for myself. No pun intended just getting my own personal experience with the products. I have been brainstorming and haven't got around to getting it done yet as I don't have much free time but I am working on something with the UDL as well and hopefully can have it done soon to post it up. It will be a little investment but I believe will be well worth every penny just like upgrading parts and having having a reel tuned or doing it yourself.


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

I went to Shimmano ARB's they are unshielded, if you are wading the surf you will get sand in the shielded bearings and it is hard to get out. The ARB are almost self cleaning it seems. I have tried ceramics and other bearings, the reel casts great with ARBs and easy to maintain.


----------

